# Redoing a 36g bowfront



## goosevf187 (Jun 9, 2014)

Hello,

I'm new to this forum and looking for some advice on redoing my 36 g bow front tank. Currently in the tank are river stones, fake plants and driftwood. I'm also using a air pump with bubble stone, a 50 gal heater, a 70 gal fluval filter, and lighting. In the tank are 1x blood parrot, 1x gourami, 1x bumblebee cichlid, 1 x electric blue (which has turned yellow - whitish), 2x tiger barbs, 1x black convict, 1x clown pleco, and 2x bristlenose pleco. Im just needing ideas on what to add or move around, I also wanted to know if the air pump is needed and I also have 2x wave makers to simulate current, dont know if i should add them. Here is a pic of the set up any input is appreciated.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.

I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but your tank is grossly overstocked. The Pleco towards the back looks very large, and is most likely not a bristlenose. How long have the tank inhabitants been together?

Why is the water level down so much? With that bioload on the tank I'd imagine nitrates would be quite high unless very frequent water changes are taking place. Either the picture depicts a water change in progress, or water lost through evaporation. Do you know your water parameters? What size are the fish?


----------



## goosevf187 (Jun 9, 2014)

Hello,

My water level is low due to evaporation. I was planning on cleaning the gravel and was going to top it off then. The pleco is actually a butterfly pleco that came with the tank. I use test strips to check water parameters and levels are always within the safe zones. I use aquarium salt and other products to help with the ammonia


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

goosevf187 said:


> My water level is low due to evaporation. I was planning on cleaning the gravel and was going to top it off then. The pleco is actually a butterfly pleco that came with the tank. I use test strips to check water parameters and levels are always within the safe zones. I use aquarium salt and other products to help with the ammonia


A 36g tank is really too small for 99% of cichlids. 30" x 15.5" foot print is small.



goosevf187 said:


> My water level is low due to evaporation. I was planning on cleaning the gravel and was going to top it off then.


You don't "top off" tanks. You change roughly 50% of the water weekly as well as vacuum substrate.



goosevf187 said:


> The pleco is actually a butterfly pleco that came with the tank.


He/she will get 5-7". Too big to be happy in this tank.



goosevf187 said:


> I use test strips to check water parameters and levels are always within the safe zones. I use aquarium salt and other products to help with the ammonia


Test strips are notoriously inaccurate. There is no safe zone for ammonia and nitrite. If you have *any* ammonia your tank is not cycled.


----------



## goosevf187 (Jun 9, 2014)

So everything I have is wrong then, and should get rid of all my fish?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

goosevf187 said:


> So everything I have is wrong then, and should get rid of all my fish?


No, of course not. I know it sucks hearing discouraging advice, but it is just advice after all.

The problem with topping off your tank after water evaporates is that you're not removing nitrates. The only way to remove them is through water changes, having a plants that consume it or certain products that claim to host certain bacteria that consumes it as well. Well... That's the only ones I know of. Most folks on the forum here do weekly water changes to keep nitrates down. So at the end of the week, their nitrates are around 20-40 ppm. Depends on the tank, density of fish, tap water, etc. Nitrates are toxic to fish especially in higher concentrations. Having any ammonia reading or using products to battle it says that your filtration cannot handle the biological load, poor maintenance, or that the tank is not properly cycled as stated by Aicardi. Can you provide us with your exact readings if ammonia, nitrite and nitrate?

Your stock is kinda all over the place concerning fish from different locales across the globe. As the fish mature you could certainly have issues. If it's working for you, then great. The tank is definitely cramped though. I would first address your maint schedule and work on getting your water pristine and healthy for your fish. This will most likely require an additional filter with the amount of fish you currently have.


----------



## 801boon (Jun 9, 2014)

How do you have your wave makers positioned ? I have the same tank, much less fish tho lol. I have one power head and can't decide where I like it most


----------



## goosevf187 (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks iggy, I plan on working on it and maybe finding a new home for that plex because he is so big but I hate to let him go. I'm going to redo the tank and do a water change. Currently I don't have my power head installed . I was wondering if I should


----------



## goosevf187 (Jun 9, 2014)

Do most of you use a gravel vac to clean? and what is the best way to do my water changes? last question is what is the white salt like stuff that builds up on top of my tank?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

The white you're seeing is hard water deposits. You can remove it with a razor. Keep it wet while you're doing it. Once you get it removed and start doing weekly water changes, your level won't drop enough to stain again.

Gravel vacs aren't necessary. A short section of garden hose is what I use on smaller tanks. That coupled with a 5 gallon bucket and you're all set. On my bigger tanks I use a submersible pump to remove however much water I need to. I then refill with a garden hose right from the tap. You could invest in something like a Python or Aqueon water changer. But 3-4 bucket loads of water goes fast. Don't forget a quality dechlorinator.

How many gallons is your powerhead rated for?

Do you know what your nitrate reading currently is? My guess is pretty high. If that's the case, a huge water change could shock the fish. I'd change out 10 gallons and fill up the tank, followed by daily water changes until you think 100% has been changed. Be sure to check for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate before and after each change so you can track the progress. Give the AC70 sponges and media a good rinse in tank water or your tap if you don't have chlorine/chlorimine. I think once you get that squared away you can decide how to proceed with additional decorations and deciding what to do with your stock.


----------



## 801boon (Jun 9, 2014)

My powerhead is small 240 gpm , people said to go bigger with powerheads but a went the opposite, small, and I can't put into words how much I and my fish love it. It pushes everything to one spot for easy vacuuming and the fish love the current


----------



## goosevf187 (Jun 9, 2014)

OK so I took everyone's advice and did a water change on my tank. I bought a gravel vacuum and cleaned up most of the debris. I took out about 12-15 gallons of water, cleaned my filter and replaced some of the media, organized my rocks a bit better. I would take a picture but the tank is a bit cloudy. I have a few questions though. Should I add the power head? Do i need the air pump? Should I leave the driftwood?

I also plan on relocating my butterfly pleco since like you said he is too big for this aquarium


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

What type of media did you replace? That's where a lot of beneficial bacteria resides.

Leave the driftwood and air stone for now as you work through the water issues.

Did you test your water before and after the change? Hard to know what type of impact you're making if you're not doing this.

How many GPH is the powerhead rated for? Hard to advise adding it or not without this info.


----------



## 801boon (Jun 9, 2014)

goosevf187 said:


> OK so I took everyone's advice and did a water change on my tank. I bought a gravel vacuum and cleaned up most of the debris. I took out about 12-15 gallons of water, cleaned my filter and replaced some of the media, organized my rocks a bit better. I would take a picture but the tank is a bit cloudy. I have a few questions though. Should I add the power head? Do i need the air pump? Should I leave the driftwood?
> 
> I also plan on relocating my butterfly pleco since like you said he is too big for this aquarium


You don't need a power head but everyone who uses them including myself really enjoy them, plecos like driftwood as well, so I'd keep it in there. Air pumps add a little circulation and look nice. If you have it all might as well use it or at least try it out. Can't wait to see a photo


----------

